# Ipod 20g problems



## insane234 (Aug 22, 2005)

My computer doesnt reconize my ipod anymore. The ipod seems to be a bit slower also. It plays music for 10 sec then stops or goes to a different song. A file usually appears withan exclamation point on it when i boot it up. 75% of the time i cant even turn it on because of that. Plz tell me what is going on and how can i fix this problem? Thankz


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

Maybe the thing is toast. I don't own one of these... but instinct tells me that if there's an exclamation point when yo uboot it, and it kills songs after 10 seconds, and you ahve trouble turning it on, something's wrong. Maybe the hard drive is having read/write problems. IF no one else has a better idea, you might consider calling Apple and seeing if they will replace it for cheap or free. Personally I would ask first for them to replace it for free.

Nic


----------



## -â¢E||â¢- (Sep 2, 2005)

the problem is your battery is probably fried... been recharged too many times. I got an ipod and i had to replace it. there is a place in the states where you can get one for about 100 bucks... pissed me of tho they are too expensive you should have to do that. :up:


----------



## -=R0B=- (Sep 1, 2005)

Ell is right... i would assume your battery is fried. Either you should recharge it or buy a new one.


----------

